# Samba is killing me!!! :O

## noise

I think I'm having a nervous breakdown!!!

I have been going trough the samba troubleshooting:

http://hr.uoregon.edu/davidrl/DIAGNOSIS.txt

And i came to test #5:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> TEST 5:
> 
> -------
> ...

 

Here is what my Server had to say when i typed in the command nmblookup -B IRONY '*' (witch is my WinXP PC - 'the client'):

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> querying * on 192.168.0.2
> 
> name_query failed to find name
> ...

 

That's the right IP allright ... but he can't find the name

When i type in the same command for the server... it's working.

Also.. assuming that my Linux Server is named 'NOISE'....

When i type in ping NOISE in WinXP MSDOS prompt...

Should I expect to get any ping? Couse it's not working.. I have to type in the Linux Server IP address in order to ping.

... any idea is MORE then welcome...

//noise

----------

## BonezTheGoon

Do you have Netbios turned on for your WinXP box?  If you don't that's at least PART of your troubles.  IRONY needs to have Netbios running for Samba to be able to resolve a name.  As for IRONY being able to ping NOISE depends on your network and how you have things configured.  If everybody is using Netbios (NOISE using it via Samba) then it should work, alternatively if you have a DNS server that is configured properly and all your machines are talking to it you can get name resolution when using ping without having Netbios working.

Hope that helps!

Regards,

BonezTheGoon

----------

## noise

I just did a nmap scan on IRONY (my WinXP)

nmap -sUT IRONY

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> 123/udp - ntp
> 
> 135/tcp - loc-srv
> ...

 

These are open... and i assume that none of them is NETBIOS? It's suppose to be 139/udp.. am i right?

Ok how do I open it?

In "Local area connection properties" it says that NWLINK NetBIOS is installed. What else do i need to do to open it?

----------

## noise

OK.. I managed to enable NenBIOS on IRONY (WinXP) and command ping NOISE (noise is Linux server - router\samba) is working.. i'm pinging  :Smile: 

But when I go to add new network place... and enter \\NOISE\tmp = STILL NOT WORKING!!!

----------

## BonezTheGoon

Do you actually have a share on the box NOISE that is named 'tmp' (I don't know if case matters when browsing with Samba) that is world viewable -- ie everyone has permission to see it?

Regards,

BonezTheGoon

----------

## noise

yeah.. its /tmp full rights to anyone...

and here is the smb.conf

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> [global]
> 
> netbios name = NOISE
> ...

 

- acount irony has been created

- smb passwd for the account too

I think I have tryed EVERYTHING now and i'm freeking out... I'll get it tho  :Wink: 

Could use some help hehe

Cmon ppl.. tell me what to do...

Here are some of the things that might help tracking down the errror:

irony = winXP = 192.168.0.2

noise = Linux samba server = 192.168.0.1

If i run these commands from linux server:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> # nmblookup -B irony '*'
> 
> querying * on 192.168.0.2 
> ...

 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> # smbclient //noise/tmp
> 
> session request to NOISE failed (Not listening for calling name)
> ...

 

And from the WinXP:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> net view \\noise
> 
> System error 53 has ocured
> ...

 

Once again.. Thanks in advance!!!

//noise

----------

## noise

Hmmm.. it seems like nmbd is not working as it should.

netstat -ap says that only smbd is LISTENING while nmbd is just open or something... i dont understand this.

I can now connect to samba when running smbclient from Linux server (samba server). But when I try to connect from WinXP = still same error.

I tripple checked that username&password are same on windows, linux and samba.

Can i somehow reinstall nmbd? I did try emerge -s nmbd but it came back with no match...

So.. what now I must ask..?  :Smile: 

//noise

----------

## noise

ENTIRE DAY AND NIGHT!!!! AND I DID IT  :Smile: ))))

It was my firewall... Beeing lazy as I am I downloaded rc.firewall instead of wrighting my own rules... 

I suppose that this is what you get when taking a easy way out  :Wink: 

Anyway.. Samba is working perfectly now weeehaaaaaaaaaa  :Smile:   :Smile: 

Thanx for the tips ppl 

//noise

----------

## Qubax

do worry much about your gentoo box - my brother has his box just for playing games, so he uses XP.

we never found out why, but he was never able to search or mount something in the network, until he reinstalled XP (doing the same install as before) and now it works.

i think if you have access from your linux to samba shared dirs, you have made everything right, now the problem might be on the other side of the network

do you have the possibility to check if the xp box is working fine in a network, or are there just these two boxes in the network?

----------

